
Safe at Any Speed: Building a Performant, Safe, Maintainable Packet Processor - signa11
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BysBMdx9w6k
======
signa11
Video description:

At Jane Street, we’ve been building systems to trade electronically for over a
decade. As technology advances and the scale of the markets grows, we need our
systems to be able to process ever growing amounts of data in ever shorter
time windows.

In this talk, we explore how to build a highly optimized single-core packet
processing system that is capable of processing millions of messages per
second. We see how to bridge the gap between the high-level abstractions we’ve
come to love when structuring code, and efficient machine-level execution
necessary to process messages at line-rate.

